# Tax for Part Year Resident



## superlori (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi, I need a little info before I file my taxes.

I have just moved to the US after living in the UK for 9 years. I'm a US citizen. My husband is a UK citizen and got his green card/ moved to the US in June last year with me.

For the half of last year that he was not affiliated with the US as a resident alien, does he have to file that income in our taxes? I know he must file what he made since getting his green card and becoming a resident, but I don't know if he needs to claim the money he made in the UK before then.

Any help would be great. I tried to search for the answer but just don't know the right words to search for!

Thanks,
Lori


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As is so often the case with US taxes, you actually have a couple of options.

If you want to file jointly, you can elect to have your husband treated as a US resident for the entire tax year. Or, he can file as a "dual status alien." (That's probably the term you needed to search for the information.)

However, I think this is the page you want to check: Taxation of Dual-Status Aliens
Cheers,
Bev


----------

